# Forum About Russia Culture and History  SCHOOL

## benace401

I want to learn about russian school system, and how different, or similar, it is from americas. I really would prefer opinions from a younger population, also on what teenager do and there customs. I am doing a report and i would really appreciate anybodys help. thanks you.

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

I don't know how many young Russians you will find on this forum, benace041. They are all busy drinking. On this forum only the sober (older) Russian population visits.   ::

----------


## Dogboy182

I guess, like most of Europe, its harder than american school, and children who participate generally come out knowing more than western kids, but, anyways. 
Im pretty sure its like you have diff classes every day, more work, longer work, harder work. And instead of graduating when ur like 18, u graduated at like 16 or 17. I think...

----------


## Paxan

They watch MTV and ride skateboards/snowboards and all look like Fred Durst to me

----------


## benace401

Oh thats fine. Really if you went to school i like to hear from you. Is there any main difference from Russian school the american. do they hit childeren there when they misbehave, what about homework? Do they prepare students for college? Is education a big deal? also is it ture that most russians know English and they are thougt in in school? I would really like to learn more about the culture, please. by the way my name is Ben. Thank you

----------


## Rostova

Why do kids that I know do not drink and do not watch MTV? Am I living in a wrong place?!
I can tell you only about my school. First 3 years children have one teacher for all the subjects (except for music, drawing, physical training). There is no 4th form in the most of Russian schools (“1, 2, 3, 5…“ this way of counting seems a little crazy to me ). We must learn for 8 years in school but pupils may continue they education for 2 years more. As for final exams we have an experiment now called ЕГЭ (united state exam?).  It’s introduced to prevent the corruption; people can send the results of these exams in any university. Of course our schools prepare students for university (though mine didn’t). The most Russians study English language at school (though some of them prefer French or German), but don’t know it good enough (as you see me is an example of it)  
I doubt that many Russian children can tell about the differences from American school, just because they didn’t ever study in America. But here are some differences (I’ve learnt them from TV… or maybe somewhere else, I don’t remember): in our schools tests are used not so often as in American ones, we don’t carve frogs at our biology lessons   ::  
Sorry for the boring post. Oh, and i've finished the school already

----------


## benace401

I have some spcifiic question that i have to cover in my report, so if anyone can answer any of these i would really appreciate it.  can you also write the nuber you are answering please.
1. Is school mandatory?
2.What is the length of a school day?
3. what is the length of a school year?
4.When dose school start in the year?
5. what kind of sports or specific extracurricular activities are there?
6.Do the school provide food? if so how much?
7. What subjects are studied in lower grades?
8. what subjects are thought in the higher grades>
9. How long dose homework take?
10. do Russians value education

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

> *There is no 4th form in the most of Russian schools (“1, 2, 3, 5…“ this way of counting seems a little crazy to me ).*

 Wait, are you saying there is no 4th grade in Russian schools?!? 
Why not? Is it an unlucky number? Is the word четыре too long for kids to write?

----------


## gRomoZeka

I graduated from school long ago, but I believe, most of things didn't change. The difference between American and our schools that impressed me a lot when I was a kid was that kids in America sat one at a desk   ::   (we sit in pairs, and our desks are rather large).
In first three grades (7-10 olds) we had usually 4-5 lessons 45 min each and 10-20 min breaks. Main subjects were reading, writing and math. We also had nature study drawing, singing ("пение"), manual training ("труд"), dances ("ритмика"), foreign language (in some schools), etc.

----------


## gRomoZeka

> Why not? Is it an unlucky number? Is the word четыре too long for kids to write?

 We had 10 years school education, then trying to satisfy world standarts they just added one grade (11-th). But there was smth to do with kids who already were studying 10-years program. All this kids just "jumped over" one grade. So it caused a big confusion. And still though we have 11-year school system we study only for 10 years.
Something like that. I never understood it either.   ::

----------


## N

Yes, I had jumped from 9th grade into 11th. It happened in 1990. Before that all pupils had normal 10 years system. Have no idea how it goes today. In my time all subjects were mandatory. You have no right to choose it for yourself. I remember one funny thing - nobody asked what language did you want to study - they just divided list of pupils in two and one half had to study French the others - English. In reality very few of graduated student could speak foreign language. There was no practical need in it at the times. Probably today with the internet and such, things have changed.

----------


## Scorpio

> 1. Is school mandatory?

 Yes: initial (4 years) and medium (6 or 7 years) school education is mandatory.   

> 2.What is the length of a school day?

 Normally from 8:30 to 12:00-14:00. This depends from how many lessons pupils have (from 4 to 6).   

> 3. what is the length of a school year?
> 4.When dose school start in the year?

 School year starts at 1st September to 31st May. Three summer months are vacations; there are winter, spring and autumn vacations as well.   

> 5. what kind of sports or specific extracurricular activities are there?

 "Physical culture" lessons.   

> 6.Do the school provide food? if so how much?

 School dinners. But them weren't free -- even in good old Soviet times.   

> 7. What subjects are studied in lower grades?
> 8. what subjects are thought in the higher grades>

 As usual. In initial classes -- reading, writing, arithmetics, etc. In medium classes -- algebra & geometry, phisics & chemistry, foreign language, literature, history, geography, etc.   

> 9. How long dose homework take?

 Obviously, depends from amount of homework (and how able certain pupils are  ::  ).   

> 10. do Russians value education

 Yes, they do. 
P.S. My knowledge in this area may be a bit outdated, so feel free to fix me.    ::

----------


## Rostova

5. In my school there were such sport activities as volleyball, dances and karate. We also had some circles (such as automobile modelling, folk art, beading, knitting and so on). In summer we could take part in archaeological expeditions.
6. School provides enough food (and it is for free for those who are poor or have no parents)
8. This is the list of subjects from my certificate: Russian language, literature, algebra, geometry, Russian history, world history, history of world civilizations, social science, geography, ОБЖ (it’s the funniest subject but I don’t know how to translate it), chemistry, physics, biology, foreign language, sketching, manual training, drawing, music, world art, computer science, physical training.
10. And who doesn’t?!

----------


## gRomoZeka

> 8. This is the list of subjects from my certificate: Russian language, literature, algebra, geometry, Russian history, world history, history of world civilizations, social science, geography, ОБЖ (it’s the funniest subject but I don’t know how to translate it), chemistry, physics, biology, foreign language, sketching, manual training, drawing, music, world art, computer science, physical training.

 Plus astronomy, zoology, botany, economics... er.. something else..
Some public schools add their own subjects: I'v heard about school where  first grade pupils study "Chess".

----------


## Rtyom

In my school days we had so called "shifts" ("смены"). Some children studied in the first shift and some in the second. The first shift meant to begin at 8 AM and the second meant to begin at 2:25 PM. It was something with our school being overloaded with schoolchildren. But I don't remember. 
The meals at school were regular and free for junior grades and go-as-you-please and for money for others. 
Usually, it took 3 or for 4 standard classes a day. 
We also had short classes (for about 30 mintutes) when it was very cold and no heating.  ::  
Of subjects, we also had  something like human rights and the basics of safe life. Sorry, I don't know what it can be called exactly in English. 
Concerning the "manul work", I can add the fact that boys and girls are being divided ito study different things, boyish and girlie ones.

----------


## gRomoZeka

> In my school days we had so called "shifts" ("смены"). Some children studied in the first shift and some in the second.

 The same.  

> Concerning the "manul work", I can add the fact that boys and girls are being divided ito study different things, boyish and girlie ones.

 Younger kids (first 3 grades) study the same things - making toys or other articles from nature materials, applique' work, origami and even fancy-work. 
Elder boys study carpentery, repairing some electrical stuff, lathe work (most popular articles were shurikens - when teacher didn't watch), and other.
Girls study cooking (while girls were eating delicious stuff, hungry boys had to boys make chairs   ::  ), sewing, fancy-work (knitting, crocheting, macrame).

----------


## benace401

you've guys have helped alot, thank you so much. if theres anything else im willing to here it. 
what sort of sport is most popular?
is there a high percetage of students who graduate? Go to college?
what is the subject in english?im very curirous, the funny one that couldnt be translated.
 off off the subject...
what are the biggest misconception that foreiners have about Russians?

----------


## Welf

> what sort of sport is most popular?

 football for guys and volleyball for girls - at least in my school  

> is there a high percetage of students who graduate? Go to college?

 yes, sure after finishing school (all 11 years) one can try to enter the university. College in Russia doesnt give high education, it's not prestige.   

> what is the subject in english?

 what do you mean?  

> what are the biggest misconception that foreiners have about Russians?

 i guess about vodka, that it's national russian drink, it's not. Vodka is a polish word itself, and has nothing common with russian language except the same slavic root. 
My experience shows that those people who learn russian, who study the language hard and speak it quite well and visit Russia quite often, don't have any "conceptions" well possibly cultural shock but only at first, but it happens with everyone who visits foreign country for many times, those who never were interested in Russia, can tell only what is said in news on TV, but this can't be called as "conception" or "misconception".

----------


## benace401

Rostova siad something about  ОБЖ , whats that?[/quote]

----------


## gRomoZeka

> Rostova siad something about  ОБЖ , whats that?

 That's what *Rtyom* mentioned -  basics of safe life (ОБЖ - Основы Безопасности Жизнедеятельности, sometimes it's called БЖД -  Безопасность ЖизнеДеятельности). That's the most stupid subject I'v ever had (we studied it at the University too). 
That's political correct name for suject we had in the USSR, which was called "military training" or smth like that. We were instructed to fall on the ground when nuclear bomb falls and learned how to use gas-mask.   ::  Later they added infomation on accident prevention and health life. But usually schoolchildren and even other teachers don't take it seriously.   

> Is there a high percetage of students who graduate? Go to college?

  Those kids who don't want to enter a University or Institute usually graduate after 9th grade. They go to vocational-technical schools (ПТУ) and colleges. At the times I went to school they believed to be the loosers, so most of kids stayed at school for two more years (till 11th grade) and then continued their education.
There were 24 pupils in my class. 4 of them leaved school after 9th grade to enter colleges or other institutions of that kind, 1 went to jail and 19 enterd the Universities.   

> what sort of sport is most popular?

 The most popular is SOCCER!!! And always was. Basketball, volleyball, tennis are wide spread also.    

> what are the biggest misconception that foreiners have about Russians?

 May be that all Russians are from russian mafia.   ::

----------


## Paxan

> Why do kids that I know do not drink and do not watch MTV? Am I living in a wrong place?!

 Why do you ask?

----------


## Rostova

> Why do you ask?

 First replies seem too negative to me. I don't think that all the young people in Russia are drunk idiots. That's what I meant

----------


## Paxan

[quote="Rostova I don't think that all the young people in Russia are drunk idiots. That's what I meant[/quote] 
Nodody thinks this way as well...besides i beleive it's really hard to ride skateboard being drunk...

----------


## Rostova

> Nodody thinks this way as well...besides i beleive it's really hard to ride skateboard being drunk...

 I suppose it is the thing that only russian children can do... now i'm really proud of our younger generation!

----------


## capecoddah

Ben, Look at this link,  http://www.sv-agency.udm.ru/sv/school_sistem.htm
 I know nothing about the schools there except what I've read and talked about with Russians. I chat with a teacher in Izhevsk, she stays up late preparing lessons, and seem dedicated to her job... Just like an American teacher, she is underpaid, but takes on tutoring jobs.  
To the Russians, Americans go to school from age 5 (kindergarten) though 12th grade. The day is 7 hours long including a lunch break. Electives (cooking, woodworking, Band etc.) were an everyday event. In grades 6-8 everyone took printing/drafting, shop, cooking and sewing, boys and girls alike, so they would all get at least a basic clue. In high-school, I took cooking every morning 1st period. I'd get a bit to eat, a cup of coffee, lots of girls in the class and the teacher would let us go outside to sneak a quick cigarette. My father had a woodworking buisness then, so it was pointless to listen to a guy with 7 and a half fingers tell me about shop safety.  ::

----------


## Dimitri

It's 12 years learning already in many Russians schools

----------


## cheshire_cat

> It's 12 years learning already in many Russians schools

 How many?  ::

----------


## Dimitri

I don't know, but I listened about this

----------


## Dimitri

They maked it because they want to take people in the army immediately after school

----------


## cheshire_cat

::  
Dimitri, не делайте мне смешно)))

----------


## Dimitri

> Dimitri, не делайте мне смешно)))

 Я серьёзно говорю ) А чем еще обусловить введение 12-летнего срока учебы?

----------


## gRomoZeka

> Originally Posted by cheshire_cat   
> Dimitri, не делайте мне смешно)))   Я серьёзно говорю ) А чем еще обусловить введение 12-летнего срока учебы?

 Обычным обезьяниченьем. Или ты хочешь сказать, что на Западе ввели 12-летнюю систему тоже, чтобы в армию народ забирать?

----------


## Dimitri

> Originally Posted by Dimitri        Originally Posted by cheshire_cat  :o 
> Dimitri, не делайте мне смешно)))   Я серьёзно говорю ) А чем еще обусловить введение 12-летнего срока учебы?   Обычным обезьяниченьем. Или ты хочешь сказать, что на Западе ввели 12-летнюю систему тоже, чтобы в армию народ забирать?

 А я думаю так - сейчас в России некому служить, все или откупаются или "негодны" (тоже откупаются). Военные кафедры в институтах уже позакрывали. А теперь они делают это, что типа они переходят на западную систему, а на самом деле за этим стоит то, чтобы забирать людей в армию сразу после школы )) В России немного другие реалии %))

----------


## cheshire_cat

Dimitri, 
Вы считаете, что цель реформы образования - замести побольше народу в армию?
Те, кто откупался - будут и дальше откупаться, на них реформы не повлияют
Я сама не в восторге от того, что творится в russian army, но ваши выводы...

----------


## Rtyom

Выводы, наверно, такие, потому что Дмитрий из Израиля.  ::

----------


## Dimitri

> Выводы, наверно, такие, потому что Дмитрий из Израиля. :)

 Ну до Израиля я же жил в России %))
И причем тут ИЗраиль? :о)

----------


## TATY

> I have some spcifiic question that i have to cover in my report, so if anyone can answer any of these i would really appreciate it.  can you also write the nuber you are answering please.
> 1. Is school mandatory?
> 2.What is the length of a school day?
> 3. what is the length of a school year?
> 4.When dose school start in the year?
> 5. what kind of sports or specific extracurricular activities are there?
> 6.Do the school provide food? if so how much?
> 7. What subjects are studied in lower grades?
> 8. what subjects are thought in the higher grades>
> ...

 I have a question for you.
You're questions are a load a goat turd.  
?

----------


## Rtyom

He got all the answers long time ago and won't show up here anymore.

----------


## Mockingbirdflyaway

A friend of mine in Moscow and I got into a discussion about secondary schools a few weeks ago.  
After discussing the subject at length, we figured the biggest difference was that in Canada, high school students are allowed to pick and choose the majority of their courses in the last two years of high school, whereas at his school, they didn't have any choices when it came to subjects - they did everything it seemed.

----------


## Rtyom

We had no choice as well. Just studied according to the curriculum.

----------


## flowforever

> A friend of mine in Moscow and I got into a discussion about secondary schools a few weeks ago.  
> After discussing the subject at length, we figured the biggest difference was that in Canada, high school students are allowed to pick and choose the majority of their courses in the last two years of high school, whereas at his school, they didn't have any choices when it came to subjects - they did everything it seemed.

 it depends on your school...in my gymnasium we can choose the majority of our courses)

----------


## gRomoZeka

> it depends on your school...in my gymnasium we can choose the majority of our courses)

 But in the regular public school you have no choice.

----------


## Mockingbirdflyaway

Yeah.... He was surprised to learn that I only took Biology for a science course and that I could choose which language to learn (My school district offers French, Mandarin, Cantonese, Japanese, Spanish and Punjabi...and I take Mandarin and Japanese).  
The only course that everyone _has_ to take in my province in Grades 11-12 is English. All other courses are free choice, though you have to be careful that you get enough credits and that you complete the courses required by whichever University you're aiming for.

----------


## SSSandy

If school finishes at lunchtime, who looks after the children in the afternoon, if both parents work and no relatives are available to look after them? Do you have a system of after school clubs? If so, are they free? 
Are you obliged to send your child to the local school of your catchment area (unless you're paying for private education) or can you apply to different state schools, choose the one you would prefer to have?

----------


## Ramil

> Originally Posted by benace401  Rostova siad something about  ОБЖ , whats that?   That's what *Rtyom* mentioned -  basics of safe life (ОБЖ - Основы Безопасности Жизнедеятельности, sometimes it's called БЖД -  Безопасность ЖизнеДеятельности). That's the most stupid subject I'v ever had (we studied it at the University too). 
> That's political correct name for suject we had in the USSR, which was called "military training" or smth like that. We were instructed to fall on the ground when nuclear bomb falls and learned how to use gas-mask.   Later they added infomation on accident prevention and health life. But usually schoolchildren and even other teachers don't take it seriously.

 In school I was also taught how to assemble and disassemble AK-47 and also how to throw a hand grenade and basics of terrain orientation.
I also remember we were told to pick an operational gas mask filter from a dead body in case ours were exhausted.  ::   
Useful skills in our times, wouldn't you say?  ::

----------


## Remyisme

> I remember one funny thing - nobody asked what language did you want to study - they just divided list of pupils in two and one half had to study French the others - English. In reality very few of graduated student could speak foreign language. There was no practical need in it at the times. Probably today with the internet and such, things have changed.

 In my school was the same, where did you learn in what school?

----------


## N



----------


## Remyisme



----------

